# Worldmark vs. Fairfield???



## GregT (Aug 17, 2008)

I am curious as to why the Worldmark prices have "held up" better than the Fairfield prices?

As best as I can tell, for an annual 2BR week in Worldmark, you need 10,000 - 12,000 annual credits -- would would cost $5,000 - $6,000, and annual MF of $450 - $550.

For an annual 2BR week in Fairfield, you need 154,000 annual credits, which would cost $1,000 - $1,500, and annual MF of $600 - $700.

So I'm trying to reconcile the two -- especially as WM pricing is coming down.

Any thoughts on the above?   Is it truly just the different MF pricing?

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 17, 2008)

Easy.  WorldMark has much lower maintenance fees. In addition, the complexity of Wyndham/Fairfield makes it less of a common currency.  You really need to be very careful about which resort and unit type you buy in Wyndham.  In WorldMark, all credits are the same so it represents a more uniform currency for booking reservations.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 17, 2008)

WM has a cap on Maintenance Fees of 5 %  you can budget that and know your future costs - and make your rent but decision from that

As more high point value resorts come on line the reasale value of WM will drop

Just because the WM BOD thinks its worth twice the point value to vacation in Anaheim than Orlando doesn't mean the buying public will  ..  Waht used to cost 500 - 600 in annual maintenance fees will now be 1000 - 1200 that additional price has to come from somewhere and its the initial price (resale)

I still am trying to figure out how to accurately confirm the maintenance fees in all of the FSP points in all of the auctions


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 17, 2008)

Rent_Share said:


> I still am trying to figure out how to accurately confirm the maintenance fees in all of the FSP points in all of the auctions



You can't.  It's not possible since most sellers are clueless about how to list the amounts in a comprehensible way.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 17, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> Easy.  WorldMark has much lower maintenance fees. In addition, the complexity of Wyndham/Fairfield makes it less of a common currency.  You really need to be very careful about which resort and unit type you buy in Wyndham.  In WorldMark, all credits are the same so it represents a more uniform currency for booking reservations.


I agree that WM is very transparent. 99% of all WM contracts are exactly the same as any other contract. The only real difference between them is the anniversary date and how many banked points are there.

FF contracts are all different. All are based on a home resort. Some are FSP and some aren't. MFs are all over the place. ect.

You can get some great values with FF but you have to do your homework. The same isn't true with WM. It really easy to buy WM. Another big plus for WM is many resellers don't charge very much to close a WM transfer since there is no deed.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't understand. these companies just manage the TS. How can any company warrant that the MFs will not go up. Do they pay the difference to the HOA if expenses exceed 5%.


----------



## cruisin (Aug 18, 2008)

With the new credit values for resorts, Worldmark dues have gone up a lot per unit, but not per credit. Just think, a tiny 1 bedroom at the downtown San Diego resort is 15,000 credits a week, $750 in dues for 400 sq feet. And no pool or spa maintenence. Even if they only go up 5% a year, as long as they keep having large increases in  the credits to stay in a room, there are plenty of dues to cover costs and leave lots left over  for Wyndham's management contract.


----------



## melschey (Aug 18, 2008)

e.bram said:


> I don't understand. these companies just manage the TS. How can any company warrant that the MFs will not go up. Do they pay the difference to the HOA if expenses exceed 5%.



It is in the governing documents  MFS can not be incresaed by more than 5% or the the cost of living index which ever is greater, so if the cost of living index is ove 5% the MFS could be what ever the inflation rate was.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 18, 2008)

e.bram said:


> I don't understand. these companies just manage the TS. How can any company warrant that the MFs will not go up. Do they pay the difference to the HOA if expenses exceed 5%.



WM is more like HOA, except it holds all the properties.

5% is not guaranteed.  But in most situation if your official inflation is less than it, it can be hold.

Jya-Ning


----------

